# Help! Thin off center blue line.



## Lexiranky

Hi ladies. 
My period is a couple of days late, so I took a test. I was in between birth control and my DH and I may have had unprotected. The test showed negative, sat in the trash, and now is showing this silly line. I am going to grad school in the fall and not quite ready for a baby...but would still be excited. Took two tests after... both negative. thoughts?


----------



## AlmSanchez

Since it sat for a while and then the line showed up, it could be a false line. The only way to test for sure it trying another test. Wait a day or two and try again. It will show if it’s a positive then. Typically they say it should show between 3-5 mins and you shouldn’t read the result if it doesn’t show up until 10mins or longer.


----------

